

Urgent: Need suggestion on MacBook air - TheFman

Hi I'm trying to buy a MacBook air. Short on time so I am posting where I have gotten quick feedback and there are lots of Mac users here. Apologize if it's not the place for this.<p>Deciding between GIga hertz vs memory (not sure how that impacts performance)
Option 1) 1.6 GHZ with 4 gb memory 
Vs 
Option 2) 2.13ghz with 2 gb memory<p>Will be using it for mild web photoshop, light movie edits for YouTube and lots of web programming
======
mikelbring
IMO, Always go for more memory.

------
TheFman
So gigabett doesnt matter much?

------
hendrix
2gb would be painful for photoshop. 4gb is the way to go.

